# Wanting to get into Endurance



## Capt. BAT (Dec 25, 2021)

@phantomhorse13 is an endurance rider. Maybe she can help. Until then, here's her journal:








going the distance - my endurance adventures


I figured since I babble so much on several threads, it might just be easier to start a journal. Thanks for reading! Quick intro/review: This is my 10th season in distance riding. I generally do endurance events (which are sanctioned by AERC), but also do some CTR events (sanctioned by...




www.horseforum.com





@QueenofFrance08 is also an endurance rider.

As for the buddy sour-ness, I think it is improtant to be able to ride out alone, but when you ride endurance, you're not going be to alone for that long. There are other competitors and, from a safety standpoint, you don't really want to be alone for the next 100 miles. Besides, it's good company.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

@Willow the Walker , if you don't mind sharing the general area of the country you live in and use the book of faces, I can probably suggest a regional distance riding group for you, as well as some Green Bean groups.

There are some other online resources that can be very helpful, too:

Getting started from the AERC website
Where to start from the Old Dominion website


----------



## Willow the Walker (Oct 21, 2021)

We live near Asheville, NC. If I understand you correctly book of faces is Facebook which I don't have and am not allowed to get🤷‍♀️


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a really active distance riding group called SERA in the SE. 

There are rides every season at the Biltmore Estate, so you may want to volunteer there and get some first-hand experience. You will also get to meet local-to-you distance riders. The rides are generally the first weekend in May and the last weekend in September.

From your comment about facebook, I am thinking you are a minor. If your parents are agreeable to your helping at the Biltmore ride in May, I can put you/them in touch with the ride manager.


----------



## Willow the Walker (Oct 21, 2021)

that would be amazing, and yes, i am a minor lol


----------

